# Badlands packs Any importers in SA



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a pack from these guys and its great, I now need another, Are there any shops in SA that carry the brand yet. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I've bought Badlands packs from Flatland Archery in Bloemfontein and Bundu Archery in Pretoria. Check the Bowhunter mag for Mielie's telephone number in Bloem and email Ric at [email protected]


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks man I will get onto them instead of importing myself.


----------

